# Are there any GP's or Doctors on here from the UK



## TartanSnow (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm just needing some advice as I'm about to start medical school here in the UK and don't know which point to go to after obtaining my degree before moving across to start specialising. I'm unsure whether to stay here and do my specialisms first. 

How much did you need to study again? And how long did it take?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Will you be a MD? If so I would expect you to know which are the best teaching hospitals in Canada which are regarded well for the specialty you choose.


----------

